# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Mond en tand >  Heftige Reacties In Mond Na Tandartsbehandeling

## ellie

ik heb al jaren last van een droge mond waarbij er pijnlijke plekken onstaan. Ik ben al op alles onderzocht, maar geen enkele arts kan er iets tegen doen. Na een tandartsbezoek gaat mijn hele mond van binnen kapot. Wie kan mij helpen aan info over tandartsen die hierin gespecialiseerd zijn?

----------


## potter

Hallo Ellie, bij een droge mond kan je gaan denken aan bepaalde medicatie die dit veroorzaakt of voedsel die je nuttigt waarvan het erger word.
Dat het erger word als je bij de tandarts bent geweest kan zijn dat je een allergie heb voor latex of rubber (de handschoentjes die de tandarts draagt) m'n man die heb dezelfde ellende elk half jaar weer terug. Rubber zit ook in diverse voedingsmiddelen, om iets simpels te noemen "de aardappel" en in snoepjes de gom!
Ik hoop dat je wat aan m'n ideetjes hebt.
Groetjes,Anita.

----------

